# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met IJsselland Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
IJsselland Ziekenhuis
Prins Constantijnweg 2
Capelle aan den Ijssel

Bezoek de website van IJsselland Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met IJsselland Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## potter

Voor dit ziekenhuis kan je beter een ander zoeken want als er specialisme aan te pas moet komen dan moet je alsnog naar een ander ziekenhuis om geholpen te kunnen worden.
Wel aardig personeel, maar erg vaak onkundig en ze vergeten een hoop uit te leggen van wat ze doen of wat er gedaan moet worden en denken dat de mensen allemaal dat wel weten. Dit ziekenhuis telt ook al behoorlijk veel fouten op z'n lijstje.
Dit ziekenhuis is te vergelijken met een veredelde huisartsenpraktijk want meer als dat is het helaas niet. 
Anita.

----------


## zini2007

ik vind het een rasistisch ziekenhuis. Als je wordt opgenomen en je menu krijgt en je wil het veranderen heb je weinig keus wat betreft vegetarieer of een religie hebt waardoor je geen vlees mag eten van daar. En als je vraagt of ze het willen veranderen ,wat je recht is, kijken ze je aan alsof je gek bent. Ze moeten meer rekening houden met gelofige mensen. Ook lopen de tijden van afspraken altijd uit waardoor je zo een uur moet wachten. En het lijkt inderdaad op een huisartsenpraktijk wat g hierboven las van een ander reactie.

----------


## zini2007

en wat boven mijn reactie staat van andere klopt helemaal

----------

